# First Fatty v. Apple Pie! *Q VIEW*



## irie (Nov 28, 2010)

I was inspired by the apples and pancakes fatty so here is my interpretation of a sweet and savory apple pie fatty!

For the Filling I just used 2 crumbled up hostess apple pies but for the most part this is a pretty basic fatty, jimmy dean sausage and bacon.

Here is the whole process: 

http://notomatoesbbq.blogspot.com/2010/11/fatties-and-abts.html

rolled out and stuffed!








the weave applied







Done!







and the money shot...













Now I have to be honest... while all of the pictures of fatties I have been drooling over online the last few months were very impressive, I didn't really get it. Yes the idea of a stuffed sausage wrapped in bacon is awesome, but what is all the fuss about? well after taking my first bite, a light shined down from above, angels sang and champagne flowed from the heavens. Maybe I just got lucky on this one, but the combination of sweet and savory was exactly what we were aiming for and yet we managed to far exceed our own expectations.

This was by far the best thing that has come off my smoker thus far and I cannot wait to make another.


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 28, 2010)

Irie, nice lookin' fattie, the fillings in fatties are endless.

I am not sure if you are aware of this but there is one drawback with smokin' alot of these great foods, your waste line.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 28, 2010)

Great job with the fatty. Keep them coming.


----------



## irie (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks guys! so farI have been fortunate enough to not notice a bigger waist line. But then again its only been a month, Maybe I should start keeping track of that too and see how much weight I gain over the next year! Fortunately everything is so delicious its well worth the sacrifice.

I am still absolutely amazed at how good the fatty tasted, I never would have thought it would have turned out as good as it did in a million years. My gf and family are already asking me to make another haha.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks really great irie !!!!

If you're young, you might not have to worry about the weight---just be sure to burn it off while you're able.

If you're not able to burn a lot off, just eat small servings (I know it's hard), and do a lot of freezing stuff.

Got a vacuum packer???

Bear


----------



## wntrlnd (Nov 28, 2010)

Beauty!

Congrats on the fatty!

I like how you called the bacon weave "a blanket of porky goodness"!

Well done!


----------



## irie (Nov 28, 2010)

sage advice from a wise smoker.... I am fairly young, (23) so my metabolism is still chuggin along at a pretty steady rate. How much longer it will do it for is anybody's guess, but until then i'm loving every bite!

I don't have a food saver but I do have the handheld reynolds vacu-sealer that uses the bags with the valves on them. It seems to work pretty well for the amount of food I cook and it makes portioning left overs a breeze. I agree eating smaller portions is key, now if only I could effectively put it into practice I would be in business. haha


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice work on that fattie. Looks like it would taste pretty good!


----------



## irie (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks!

Granted this was the first fatty I have ever tasted, let alone smoked I was really happy how it turned out. It tasted like Breakfast to me, and reminded me a lot of the flavor of dipping sausage in maple syrup, only way better because the syrup was apple pie.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice Fattie


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 1, 2010)

Way Cool!

Good job!

Todd


----------



## irie (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks again! hopefully ill have some more pork porn for you guys after this weekend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well in this case evrything is IRIE. Now I also would have thought that the combo would make for a esting pleasure. But I do believe you when you say that it was good. Keepon smoking Mon.


----------



## irie (Dec 2, 2010)

I am always irie when im smoking


----------



## roller (Mar 23, 2011)

I would say that is a EXCELLENT job !!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the combo of flavors. I am afraid of using the pies as the pastry would be a little soggy for me but the flavors like apple pie filling sound awesome

Great job


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice looking fattie bet it was tasty.. nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2011)

Excellent job! I would have never thought of putting fruit in one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ellymae (Mar 24, 2011)

That is a good looking fatty but I do see one serious flaw.

THERE IS ONLY ONE!!!!


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 25, 2011)

Reading your title before opening the page, my thought was:

"Aw man, I have to choose?"


----------



## irie (Mar 25, 2011)

Thread bump out of no where!!! Thanks again guys glad you all dig my experimental fatty haha. If you are the type that likes it when the syrup from your pancakes gets on your sausage you will LOVE this fatty. 
 


Scarbelly said:


> Love the combo of flavors. I am afraid of using the pies as the pastry would be a little soggy for me but the flavors like apple pie filling sound awesome
> 
> Great job


I think you would be surprised at how well it holds up. The crust on those pies is pretty dry to begin with some once its all cooked you really just notice the fruit more than any residual crust. If  would definitely recommend trying it out if you dont mind something different.


----------

